

Show HN: Impressionist with Filepicker.io, a presentation tool - tagx
http://mit.edu/~georgiou/www/Impressionist/app.html

======
tagx
I forked Impressionist (posted yesterday
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4364778>) and integrated filepicker.io to
make it more awesome

Source at <https://github.com/tageorgiou/Impressionist>

~~~
jancborchardt
You also might want to check out <https://github.com/tantaman/Strut>, it’s
more modular and active in development than Impressionist.

~~~
lunarscape
And it actually works in non-webkit browsers! Thanks for the link.

------
liyanchang
Nice. I like how web applications get so much better once you can import your
own content.

